#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  خرید برد

## alaedin120

سلام فلت پنل و پنل LG E1941SX OVDNHVL خریدارم.برد پاور SAMSUNG E1920NX خریدارم.LCD مانیتور LG L1720B را خریدارم.

----------

